# 501/508/510 - P3.03 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## James Long

_From the Tech Portal_
Effective Thursday, September 29th, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version P3.03 for the DP501/508/510 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

Adult Purchase History filtering - When adult locks are set, this filter will hide the non-impulse adult PPVs that have been purchased. Impulse adult PPVs that have been purchased will list as "PPV Event."​At this time P3.02 and P3.03 will be valid software versions for the DP501/508/510.​
JL


----------



## Jason Nipp

From Dish: Software Version P3.03 for DVR 501/508/510: 

Allows local channels not subscribed to show as "red" in the guide if available for customers. 
Reduces the possibility of black screens
Plush purchase history filtering improvement


----------



## James Long

Jason Nipp said:


> * Allows local channels not subscribed to show as "red" in the guide if available for customers.


That is a long awaited improvement.

"Plush Purchases" :lol: what a euphanism!

JL


----------



## AllieVi

As of 2005-10-03 my receiver shows software version "P303"


----------



## Geronimo

James Long said:


> That is a long awaited improvement.
> 
> "Plush Purchases" :lol: what a euphanism!
> 
> JL


Gives a whole new meanign to the term "plush toys" doesn't it?


----------



## DanPFW

Is the FF bug fixed?


----------



## Jason Nipp

Dunno, haven't got this version yet.


----------



## Chris Walker

I got the new version last night on my 508s, have been using the fast forward and rewind tonight and have not yet had the jumping problem that happened with 3.02. That was REALLY annoying, hopefully it's fixed. Also, anyone notice that the TV Guide logo is now on the program guide? Probably something to do with the lawsuit between them and Dish?


----------



## manicd

I saw the TV Guide logo. Isn't that the logo of some poor quality company?? TV Guide is the pits.


----------



## James Long

I got P303 today ... with the TVGuide Logo.

I noticed a fix in the locks section. Before when I went in to locks and selected UNHIDE LOCKED the system would unhide the locked channels and kick me out of the locks menu - I'd have to log in to do more work in the menu. In P303 a confirmation dialog is added and I don't get kicked.

JL


----------



## DanPFW

Nope, both of my 501s received the update already, and both still have the FF bug!


----------



## ebaltz

My 510 and 501 both have it now.


----------



## odie

My 508 never had this bug at all. Why is that some receivers have it and others do not?


----------



## llokey

I believe there is a problem which started with P303 - skips during the recording. It happens if I record in the day or at night. It happens on three different DVR's - all 508's. I have even taken one DVR to another home and set it up to verify that it is not my location. Since most everything I record is off the locals, I'm seeing it on the spotbeam which serves Birmingham, Alabama. I usually get about 3 - 5 skips per hour show. It only happens on those shows recorded after P303 was loaded. There are no skips on those shows recorded while on P302.

How do I (we) report this problem to Dish. It has got to be buggy software.

THANX - Larry


----------



## ebaltz

Did anyone notice that now the 510 does what the 921 does with the trick play? The frame advance is now a 1 second skip. The 4x FF is choppy. This sucks. Those features used to work perfectly, what gives? My 501 seems to still work okay. Both the 501 and 510 have 3.03.


----------



## manicd

llokey said:


> I believe there is a problem which started with P303 - skips during the recording. It happens if I record in the day or at night. It happens on three different DVR's - all 508's. I have even taken one DVR to another home and set it up to verify that it is not my location. Since most everything I record is off the locals, I'm seeing it on the spotbeam which serves Birmingham, Alabama. I usually get about 3 - 5 skips per hour show. It only happens on those shows recorded after P303 was loaded. There are no skips on those shows recorded while on P302.
> 
> How do I (we) report this problem to Dish. It has got to be buggy software.
> 
> THANX - Larry


It did on my 301 with 3.03 until I did a reboot. It then cleared up. (fingers crossed)


----------



## llokey

manicd said:


> It did on my 301 with 3.03 until I did a reboot. It then cleared up. (fingers crossed)


Good luck. I've done several reboots on each machine.


----------



## bnewt

How do you tell what your software version is? What are the steps required to find out?


----------



## James Long

Hit MENU twice to get into diagnosics.

The software version is on the screen.

JL


----------



## John_E

llokey said:


> I believe there is a problem which started with P303 - skips during the recording. It happens if I record in the day or at night. It happens on three different DVR's - all 508's. I have even taken one DVR to another home and set it up to verify that it is not my location. Since most everything I record is off the locals, I'm seeing it on the spotbeam which serves Birmingham, Alabama. I usually get about 3 - 5 skips per hour show. It only happens on those shows recorded after P303 was loaded. There are no skips on those shows recorded while on P302.
> 
> How do I (we) report this problem to Dish. It has got to be buggy software.
> 
> THANX - Larry


I'm experiencing the same exact behavior as llokey. First real problem in 4 years with my 508.

Hopefully they will fix it for those of us effected.


----------



## dbconsultant

DanPFW said:


> Is the FF bug fixed?


FF forward bug still not fixed. E* replaced my 510 last month saying the FF bug was a hard drive problem. Replacement does it also so I doubt if it was really a hardware problem. FF bug seems to only occur on certain channels: ESPN, FOX, TNT. Have no problems FFing on CBS, NBC.


----------



## rickc

Thus far, v3.03, has caused no problems with my 508 PVR. In fact, I've had few of the problems noted by others in this forum. (Guess I should "knock on wood".)


----------



## jrbdmb

Version 3.03, still have the buggy FF / REW, and now fixing a timer conflict will either throw me out of the menus completely or cause the system to lock up with Black Screen of Death. 

And yes I've done a reboot (actualy several of them due to lockups when entering / editing timers). 

Way to go Dish, take a stable solid 508 and f*** it up.


----------



## bnewt

I also experience a pixelation problem when chaning channels. Not on every change, but more than before.


----------

